# [SOLVED] LCD Monitor VESA Bracket - What Screw Sizes Pls



## MrChooks

I am about to buy myself a new ASUS LCD Monitor that I will be mounting on to a VESA Wall Bracket.

I need to know what size screw (diameter, length and thread pitch) I need to screw the monitor on to the Vesa bracket pls.

I contacted ASUS but they couldn't help me - don't think their tech support understood the question - all they kept saying was that the ASUS would fit a standard 100mm VESA bracket. :sigh:

My problem is that my VESA bracket has no screws with it - so I need to get the right ones because:

If the diameter is wrong they wont fit :4-thatsba
If the length is too long, they will screw through and damage the new LCD :4-thatsba :4-thatsba &
If the thread pitch is wrong, the metal screws will tear the plastic thread in the monitor rear panel or worse - crack the rear panel of the LCD :4-thatsba :4-thatsba :4-thatsba

I would think that there is a standard screw dimension for all the VESA mounted monitors - - can anyone out there advise pls.

I need to know:
Screw Diameter
Screw Length,
Screw Thread / Pitch


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: LCD Monitor VESA Bracket - What Screw Sizes Pls*

Hi, I think the screw size is universal for VESA brackets, but your best bet I'd say is to take the bracket to a local computer components store, and ask for suitable screws.
Obviously a shop that actually sells brackets, screws, stand-offs etc and not a big PC retail store.


----------



## MrChooks

*Re: LCD Monitor VESA Bracket - What Screw Sizes Pls*

Tks Houndog777 :wave: - well I have solved this and it took some ferreting around to find it but - it seems that VESA bracket connections for LCD screens have a common screw size & here 'tiz

M4 (nom. diameter & thread) x 10mm (length) @ 0.7 pitch


----------



## Houndog777

Glad to hear you've got it sorted, and thanks for the info.
Cheers,
Houndog


----------



## rammy121

YEP!! it really is M4 10mm...bought some last night from the local hardware shop...great stuff matey, greatly appreciated..cheers!!


----------

